# Ménage de printemps assasin



## Jimmy-Y-Generation (28 Mars 2016)

Ugh à toute la communauté ! 

Alors voilà, c'est le printemps, du coup je me suis mis à faire le ménage partout autour de moi, et là petit problème;
arrivé au ménage de mon MacBook Pro je tri, range et supprime.
Mais je supprime trop, ou plutôt trop intensément ... 
Bref j'ai supprimé à deux ou 3 reprises le dossier "private" se situant dans la racine de l'Os en croyant que sa réapparition récurrente était virale. 
Erreur fatale ..
Je ne sais pas coder et j'ai donc besoin de vos talent pour m'aider à réparer les dégâts siouplait en MODE MONO-UTILISATEUR ..

Récompense à la clef ? Hehe, surement j'aime bien faire des cadeaux :3

Merci les zamis <3


----------



## Locke (28 Mars 2016)

Le mieux serait de faire une réinstallation par dessus, ça ne touchera pas à tes fichiers, dossiers et données personnelles. Une fois fait, on ne s'amuse plus avec les fichiers système et on n'utilise que Onyx pour faire du nettoyage et pas autre chose.


----------



## Jimmy-Y-Generation (29 Mars 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Le mieux serait de faire une réinstallation par dessus, ça ne touchera pas à tes fichiers, dossiers et données personnelles. Une fois fait, on ne s'amuse plus avec les fichiers système et on n'utilise que Onyx pour faire du nettoyage et pas autre chose.


Bah j'ai essayer mais ça marche pas ...  sans recréer le dossier c'est dead ...
J'ai envie de chialer, j'ai 4 ans de créa sur mon Joujou :'(

En bref la barre de chargement en dessous de la pomme ne va plus jusqu'au bout et le seul moyens que j'ai de réparer mon mac est de lui insuffler des lignes de codes, même les calîns et les bisous ils s'en bat les disques durs c'batard ... Du coup je ne sais plus à quelle site faire confiance, après avoir appeler Apple et suivit leur tuto sans résultat ils ont supprimés la page de code pour les anciennes versions ... Genre pas cool, je leur avait juste demandé la nouvelle, pas le vide intersidérale  
En tout cas merci member: 622862 aka LOCKE mais pas moyen pour le moment ..


----------



## r e m y (29 Mars 2016)

Si un autre Mac est disponible, démarrer ce Mac malade en mode "Target" (touche T appuyée pendant l'allumage jusqu'à ce qu'un logo Firewire apparaisse à l'écran) et relier ce Mac malade à l'autre Mac par un câble Firewire pour récupérer les fichiers importants. 

Comme je crois comprendre qu'aucune sauvegarde n'a jamais été faite pour ce Mac, il me semble qu'il faudrait commencer par ca, sachant que meme si le Mac ne peut plus démarrer (le dossier Private etant un dossier indispensable du systeme), tous les fichiers personnels sont toujours sur le disque dur. 

D'autre part, il faut réinstaller MacOS X sur ce Mac (sans le formatter pour ne rien effacer)
Selon le modele de Mac et la version de MacOS X, la procédure de réinstallation peut varier.... Cmd-R au demarrage sur un Mac récent pour réinstaller depuis Internet

Faudrait nous en dire plus sur le modele de Mac et la version de MacOS X installée pour qu'on indique précisément comment réinstaller le systeme sans rien effacer des fichiers présents (et évitez de suivre je ne sais quelle méthode passant par la saisie de lignes de commandes si vous ne maîtrisez pas ce dont il s'agit. Le résultat risque d'empirer la situation actuelle!)


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Mars 2016)

Jimmy-Y-Generation a dit:


> Bah j'ai essayer mais ça marche pas ...  sans recréer le dossier c'est dead ...
> J'ai envie de chialer, j'ai 4 ans de créa sur mon Joujou :'(
> 
> En bref la barre de chargement en dessous de la pomme ne va plus jusqu'au bout et le seul moyens que j'ai de réparer mon mac est de lui insuffler des lignes de codes, même les calîns et les bisous ils s'en bat les disques durs c'batard ... Du coup je ne sais plus à quelle site faire confiance, après avoir appeler Apple et suivit leur tuto sans résultat ils ont supprimés la page de code pour les anciennes versions ... Genre pas cool, je leur avait juste demandé la nouvelle, pas le vide intersidérale
> En tout cas merci member: 622862 aka LOCKE mais pas moyen pour le moment ..


Salut @Jimmy-Y-Generation 

Quelle version Mac os x?
Si c'est une version récente, tu démarres en mode Recovery (cmd+r lors du boot) et là tu demandes la réinstallation du système.
Tes données et applications ne seront pas touchées.


----------

